# Apt Complex I Worked On



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Job site where I worked for one year on these 3 story Apts I did 90% of all the water lines on these, this is a 300 unit complex.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Copper or pex? Just wondering.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

All Pex


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Is that a water puddle behind the arrows on the street? :laughing:
Just kidding. 
Isn't it nice to look back on what a fine job you did and be proud and want to show it off? You Rock, Rockin Ron


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Cool, it's always cool to drive past an old project and tell the person next to you , Hey, You know I did the plumbing for those buildings?


PLumber Jim


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

When was the project completed? What type/brand pex was used? Fittings?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Wirsbo for the mains, q-pex fitting and zurn pex red and blue, complex is 3 years old.


----------



## invictus (Jan 19, 2009)

Props. fun to see a completed job knowing all the little battles you fought getting the plumbing done. No one else really cares about that floor truss in the way of your toilet stop on 2nd floor that created all that extra work at the time... ya know.

Two baths each? Did you have a manifold at the water service and run mains to each units mech room? I guess does each unit even have their own mechanical room or one central for each building? 

I'm in the middle of doing 20 16 unit (2 baths) apartment buildings so just curious how you ran your lines.

We've done 11 buildings and have probably pulled 20,000 ft of 1/2 blue, 19,000 ft of 1/2 red, and a good 25-30,000 ft of 3/4 for the mains. But I've tied in over half the lines and done half of the manifolds in the mech rooms. 

I'll put up some snapshots one of these nights our jobs.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

*See my answers in Blue.*




invictus said:


> Two baths each?
> *
> One and two bath units*
> 
> ...


----------

